# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Sondazh per "email/newsgroup-client"!

## defini

Cilet nga programet perdorni per te administruar leximin e mesazheve elektronik (e-mail, newsgroup) ne sistemin operativ Unix/Linux:


- Thunderbird / Icedove
- KMail
- Evolution
- gnus
- rmail
- claws mail
- mutt
- ... tjeter

Ketu mund te diskutojme per cilesite, aftesite, shkathtesite, rahatite dhe bukurite e programeve te mesiperme.

----------


## xubuntu

perdor Evolution

----------

